# Rumor: 2006-06-20; HR20 Some details about what is under the cover



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Reliability Factor: 5 (out of 5)
_Remember, We are going to try to follow the rule... it is a rumor until it is physically in hand, or is on DirecTV.Com or another official news website... but a 5 is almost as good as that... _
-------------------------------------------------

I got a few tidbits last night....

I am waiting for some clarrification on some of them (nothing earthshattering there, but just want to make sure I get all the dots in a row)..

But what I can tell you now:

-) HR20 will have an internal RF reciever and will come with an RF Remote (not sure if it will be the R24 or the new model)

-) EXTERNAL E-SATA connector for additional storage
Oh wait, we kinda figured that one from the CES pictures...
But it is confirmed for the production model.

-) The external connection has it's "cousin" on the inside.
The HR20's hard drive will be via a SATA connection


----------



## sp1dey (Jun 20, 2006)

hmmmm, RF is nice, but excuse what may be a stupid question... will it handle IR? I don't think I can convince the wife we need to replace the Harmony 880 with an 890.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It will handle IR


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

live dual buffers like TiVo or should I wait longer?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

tfederov said:


> live dual buffers like TiVo or should I wait longer?


All indications are... if you are waiting.. get a comfortable chair.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

External SATA. Cool....but is it turned on? Maybe a stupid question but I believe a valid stupid question.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> External SATA. Cool....but is it turned on? Maybe a stupid question but I believe a valid stupid question.


It is a valid stupid question... and I will try to get an equally valid stupid answer.


----------



## uncrules (Dec 20, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> External SATA. Cool....but is it turned on? Maybe a stupid question but I believe a valid stupid question.


Remember that there are no stupid questions, just stupid people.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hopefully it will have the dual OTA tuners ::Crossing fingers::


----------



## Larry G (Apr 13, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It will handle IR


Great Had me worried for a minute there:eek2:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Hopefully it will have the dual OTA tuners ::Crossing fingers::


It has ATSC Tuners... I am still waiting for confirmation that it is two...


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

sp1dey said:


> will it handle IR? I don't think I can convince the wife we need to replace the Harmony 880 with an 890.


Just FYI, the receiver would still need to handle IR even for the Harmony 890. The 890 only uses RF for the remote to send commands to the Harmony RF receiver, which then translates it to IR to pass on to the device. It cannot use RF to control a device directly.


----------



## jaybee (Jun 22, 2006)

Will the HR20 have native pass through? That's one of my pet peeves on the HR10.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The H20 does... so I would only imagine that the HR20 will as well.


----------



## directvfreak (Feb 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Reliability Factor: 5 (out of 5)
> _Remember, We are going to try to follow the rule... it is a rumor until it is physically in hand, or is on DirecTV.Com or another official news website... but a 5 is almost as good as that... _
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


In the attach pic, the SATA connection is the highest one near the sticker in the upper right corner??? It looks closest to SATA in my opinion. Pic thanks to IGN.com: http://media.gear.ign.com/articles/679/679224/img_3300804.html

EDIT: I wish they would put dust caps on the SATA and HDMI ports to keep dust from collecting. (Like on Optical Audio connections)


----------



## ptrubey (Jan 23, 2006)

In one of the many old CES threads about future DirecTV HD DVRs, it was mentioned that one product would have the ability to have client STBs display different recorded material streamed from a central server DVR. Does anyone know if this box will have this functionality, or has that functionality gone away, or will it be on a future platform?


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

ptrubey said:


> In one of the many old CES threads about future DirecTV HD DVRs, it was mentioned that one product would have the ability to have client STBs display different recorded material streamed from a central server DVR. Does anyone know if this box will have this functionality, or has that functionality gone away, or will it be on a future platform?


That's either the HR20P or the Home Media centerthingy and it's based off of XTV Homenet (from what I've read of XTV Homenet). http://nds.com/personal_tv/home_network.html

Bottom line, no probably not unless it can be converted to a thin client.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Unless they RADICALLY redesigned from the original Home Media Center (which was originally announced by a company Ucentric, which was later purchased by Motorolla)

I am not sure how much of it will be based on XTV Homenet...


Very Little is known about the Home Media Center (which is what ptrubey is referring too)


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Is the HR20 going to be interactive?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes, the HR20 will be Interactive


----------



## kevin o (Jun 25, 2006)

jaybee said:


> Will the HR20 have native pass through? That's one of my pet peeves on the HR10.


Sorry if this is a total newbee question...what is native pass through?

I want to send two output signals from this receiver to the following:

1. HDMI to my Sony HDTV
2. Component to a second TV in my bedroom (right through the wall)

an this be done with this receiver?

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## directvfreak (Feb 1, 2006)

kevin o said:


> Sorry if this is a total newbee question...what is native pass through?
> 
> I want to send two output signals from this receiver to the following:
> 
> ...


The HR20 hasn't been released so that it yet to be found out. When it does come out, keep looking here because we'll have the answer!


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

kevin o said:


> Sorry if this is a total newbee question...what is native pass through?


Native pass through just means that the signal is passed through the receiver in it's native format. For example, a channel that is 720p would be output as 720p, 1080i as 1080i, 480i as 480i, etc. The alternative is to have the receiver scale all output to a set resolution. The H20 supports native pass through, so I think it's a safe bet that the HR20 will as well.


kevin o said:


> I want to send two output signals from this receiver to the following:
> 
> 1. HDMI to my Sony HDTV
> 2. Component to a second TV in my bedroom (right through the wall)
> ...


Again, this is something that the H20 can do, and I can't imagine that the HR20 wouldn't be able to do it as well.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Will it have PIP?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

I'd be absolutely shocked if it did.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Jeremy W said:


> I'd be absolutely shocked if it did.


Yeah I know, what a shame. Looks E* has them beat there.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It doesn't have PIP..

And most likely, no future DirecTV reciever WILL have PIP...

If you want PIP... and don't want to use the one built into your TV...
Time to research a different provider.


----------



## crendall (Jun 27, 2006)

I setup a H20 along with my HD Tivo in the living room so I can do PIP. It's an extra $5/month but for me it's worth it so I can record two shows at once and still watch a sports game live. Or the kids can watch what they want and I'll watch the game in the PIP window.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

Thats what I did! But I cant wait to get my new HD DVR when it release because I bearly use the PIP feature anymore!


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It doesn't have PIP..
> 
> And most likely, no future DirecTV reciever WILL have PIP...
> 
> ...


Thats too bad, because the old Ultimate TV receivers (which I still use) have PIP on them. Oh well.



crendall said:


> I setup a H20 along with my HD Tivo in the living room so I can do PIP. It's an extra $5/month but for me it's worth it so I can record two shows at once and still watch a sports game live. Or the kids can watch what they want and I'll watch the game in the PIP window.


I guess I'll just do this then. 

Thanks


----------



## twaller (Dec 17, 2005)

Earl,
Do you know if it has the latest gen ATSC chip for OTA? I believe that the H20 does, and is supposed to be better at dealing with multipath than the ATSC chip in the HR10-250.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

twaller said:


> Earl,
> Do you know if it has the latest gen ATSC chip for OTA? I believe that the H20 does, and is supposed to be better at dealing with multipath than the ATSC chip in the HR10-250.


I don't know what chipsets it is using...

It supposidly is going to be at least as good as the H20s


----------



## uncrules (Dec 20, 2005)

The only HD receiver I've ever used is the Samsung 160. Is the H20 a lot better than the 160 for picking up OTA channels?


----------



## twaller (Dec 17, 2005)

Supposedly the H20 uses the 5th gen ATSC chip which is said to have better performance in multi-path environments.

My fear was that the HR20 would not have any ATSC tuners, but thankfully, it appears that the OTA tuners are included.


----------



## Brad Martin (Feb 7, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Reliability Factor: 5 (out of 5)
> _Remember, We are going to try to follow the rule... it is a rumor until it is physically in hand, or is on DirecTV.Com or another official news website... but a 5 is almost as good as that... _
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Exactly, nothing "earthshattering" right on the money and no "TIVO"


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Brad Martin said:


> no "TIVO"


That's the best part.


----------



## Que (Apr 15, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> That's the best part.


I just want live dual buffers! I use OTA just fine. So no need to upgrade at all right now(when it's out), I guess.


----------



## cheer (Nov 9, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> That's the best part.


To each his or her own. That part ("no Tivo") will keep me from getting one of these...at the very least until some must-have national HD MPEG4 channel comes along. And by then, my commitment will be over and I may just go elsewhere altogether.


----------



## ToddD (Jun 14, 2006)

cheer said:


> To each his or her own. That part ("no Tivo") will keep me from getting one of these...at the very least until some must-have national HD MPEG4 channel comes along. And by then, my commitment will be over and I may just go elsewhere altogether.


It's my hope that during 2007- the year of HD nationals at Direct that there will be other DVR options such as the DirecTv card for Intel Viv that was talked about a CES. What we need is more options, I am afaid that Tivo won't be included as a Directv product.

As a side note- Has anyone receved any new info about the above mentioned Viv card? I know they are waiting for Vista release and we will I am sure hear more at CES in Jan. But for those with Direct sources, any update you could provide would be great.


----------



## cheer (Nov 9, 2005)

I personally have not...but I'm not terribly interested in it either. It sounds so massively DRMed as to be headache-inducing. I'm far more interested in technology that makes it easier for me to watch my content, not harder.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

cheer said:


> It sounds so massively DRMed as to be headache-inducing.


Do you have info on the DRM this card will require? While I'm sure it will be present, I haven't heard any hard info on it.


----------



## Craiger (Feb 24, 2006)

This may be a dumb question but doesn't the current DVR have an IR remote or is their a difference between IR and a RF Remote? Does it make the channels change quicker?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

The current DVR (R15) only has an IR remote. The difference between IR and RF is that IR uses light waves to transmit information, so there needs to be a line of sight between the transmitter on the remote and the receiver on the receiver. RF uses radio waves, so you can control a receiver that's in another room. There is no speed difference between the two.


----------



## cheer (Nov 9, 2005)

RF remote doesn't require line of sight -- so you can use it even if you can't see the front of the receiver. Good for putting receivers in a closet or some other out-of-site locale.


----------



## cheer (Nov 9, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> Do you have info on the DRM this card will require? While I'm sure it will be present, I haven't heard any hard info on it.


No, no hard info. I'm just not looking forward to it -- since we know it will have it. I've yet to see DRM implemented in a way that's not annoying and restrictive. I want to watch my content where I please, and listen to my content where I please. Like I could with my audio CDs or my DVDs or my VHS tapes.

Sigh.


----------



## Craiger (Feb 24, 2006)

Will it have any new interactive features like Fox News Interactive? I guess it will be VOD ready?



Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes, the HR20 will be Interactive


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

cheer said:


> I want to watch my content where I please


I don't see why you'd expect it to be any less restrictive than current DirecTV DVRs.


----------



## cheer (Nov 9, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> I don't see why you'd expect it to be any less restrictive than current DirecTV DVRs.


There isn't DRM on the DirecTV Tivo DVRs, just encryption and disabled MRV features (both of which are trivial to deal with). FWIW, the encryption doesn't bother me at all -- and with MRV enabled, I can watch any Tivo video on any Tivo in the house with the push of a button.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

cheer said:


> There isn't DRM on the DirecTV Tivo DVRs


It doesn't have to be "DRM" per say to be a restriction. The fact that it's encrypted and can't (without hacking) be transferred is enough. Now if the Tivo were just saving plain old MPEG2 files onto it's hard drive that it shared over the network, _then_ you could say it was unrestricted.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Exnay on EncryptionBay Discusionbay


----------



## cheer (Nov 9, 2005)

Understood. But more generally...encryption is fine. But let me MRV (or the equivalent) around. Let me burn off to DVD so I can watch it on my portable DVD player. Or...whatever. I refuse to pay for DRM'd content that I can only play on one device or whatever. As attractive as the idea of $0.99/song is, I don't buy from the iTunes music store 'cos I want to be able to listen to the music via a media player and not just my iPod.

Oh well. Pointless, I suppose, since that's the direction everything is headed.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

cheer said:


> Oh well. Pointless, I suppose, since that's the direction everything is headed.


Maybe not. I just heard the EU is considering forcing Apple to breakup the iTunes/iPod connection. Typically I'd say let the market force change but there are times when the sheep of the land put up with far more than they should from the corporate world. The "Everyone has an iPod so I need one." mentality doesn't help those of us that like choice.


----------



## cheer (Nov 9, 2005)

Veering wildly off-topic... 

The iPod isn't dominant because people are sheep or dislike choice; the iPod is dominant because from a design and UI standpoint it's leaps and bounds above the competition. Having owned many brands of MP3 player, I am at a loss to explain why the interfaces on the vast majority of them are so bad. It's like the competition _wants_ Jobs to win or something.

And I do prefer market forces to drive change, but when regulatory agencies get involved they usually cannot. Yes, the EU may be considering a breakup of the iTunes/iPod connection, but don't think for a minute that means it will be easier for users to listen the way they want. They'll simply implement a different DRM scheme for non-iPod players. The EU is very much intent on a full DRM implementation.


----------



## Craiger (Feb 24, 2006)

DirecTV should add a web browser and onscreen keyboard to the HR-20 along with a built in wireless so you could use any broadband Internet provider. Maybe even add some type of mouse to the remote contol so you could use the onscreen keyboard.


----------



## rmonio (Apr 19, 2006)

I've resisted going to a DVR since the MPEG-4 version wasn't available. With this new unit coming out, I'd be happy to upgrade. Since someone said earlier in the thread that there are no stupid questions ( ), I'm going to ask some:
- will it cost me anything to upgrade? Or does it go on the lease and I just pay the DVR subscription fee?
- will my existing RC24 remotes work? or will I need to buy another now?
- will I be able to drive both a component output AND a RGB output at the same time (like I do with the H10)?

With this unit I might actually be able to watch things by recording them! (otherwise I miss alot as I'm not always home)

Thanks for answering my 'stupid but not penalized' questions! :lol: 

-Bob


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

1) We don't know what price upgrades will be (if there will be a price)
2) Yes the R24 should work, but only in IR Mode. Your HR10 will come with a new remote
3) No. When you hook up Component, and flip to anything other then 480i, your composite (RCA and SVIDEO) shut off. HDMI is also shut off when using Component, and there is no RGB/VGA connector on the HR10


----------



## Craiger (Feb 24, 2006)

Will the HD Mpeg 4 Slimline dish be out at the same time as the HR-20? That's the kind of dish that can be mounted on the roof and not on a poll right? Notice I spelled Slimline right this time.  Would installation of the HR-20 and the Slimline dish be free for current customers?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Craiger said:


> Would installation of the HR-20 and the Slimline dish be free for current customers?


You can always get DirecTV to give you free installation.


----------



## Gotchaa (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm curious what version of HDMI it supports, HR10 is HDMI 1.0, 1.3 would be nice but unlikely


----------



## Larry G (Apr 13, 2006)

Craiger said:


> Will the HD Mpeg 4 Slimline dish be out at the same time as the HR-20? That's the kind of dish that can be mounted on the roof and not on a poll right?


The AT9 can be roof mounted. In fact mine is.


----------



## Craiger (Feb 24, 2006)

Cool, thanks.



Larry G said:


> The AT9 can be roof mounted. In fact mine is.


----------



## bigchrisrogers (Jul 5, 2006)

I've seen the HR20 referred to as the HR20 700. Pace market their 700 series HD DVR box as the Tahoe. Could these be the same thing with perhaps some modification for DTV. Look on the pacemicro dot com website.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

No... completely different units

700 just happened to be the next available manufacture code, and PACE was assigned it.


----------



## DConroy (Dec 15, 2005)

cheer said:


> No, no hard info. I'm just not looking forward to it -- since we know it will have it. I've yet to see DRM implemented in a way that's not annoying and restrictive. I want to watch my content where I please, and listen to my content where I please. Like I could with my audio CDs or my DVDs or my VHS tapes.
> 
> Sigh.


 Ya know, when I read Earl's original post, my first thought was, "great, external storage!!"

And then I thought about it. Hook up an external drive, copy(or record directly to) and then be able to remove the drive and hook it up to a computer?

Yea right...like THAT will be allowed to happen...personally I'm not getting my hopes up on the external HDD thing.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

DConroy said:


> Ya know, when I read Earl's original post, my first thought was, "great, external storage!!"
> 
> And then I thought about it. Hook up an external drive, copy(or record directly to) and then be able to remove the drive and hook it up to a computer?
> 
> Yea right...like THAT will be allowed to happen...personally I'm not getting my hopes up on the external HDD thing.


You should still be able to hook it up to a computer, but the computer may not be able to detect the VideoGuard format (whatever that is) that the video is recorded in. And even if it does (because the video should be in either MPEG-2 or MPEG-4), you won't be able to actually view it.

Another factor would be if the unit or the external hard drives had the SVP chips inside.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No... completely different units
> 
> 700 just happened to be the next available manufacture code, and PACE was assigned it.


If DirecTV's boxes are going to be like anything, it will probably be BSkyB's box, only MPEG-4, HD, and other special DirecTV technologies compliant. Actually, it may be nothing like BSkyB's box.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

jonaswan2 said:


> You should still be able to hook it up to a computer, but the computer may not be able to detect the VideoGuard format (whatever that is) that the video is recorded in. And even if it does (because the video should be in either MPEG-2 or MPEG-4), you won't be able to actually view it.
> 
> Another factor would be if the unit or the external hard drives had the SVP chips inside.


True. External, internal doesn't make any difference. You can read the file structure off an internal R15 drive but you cannot get to the video/audio stream. I don't see how this would prevent DTV from offering an external drive.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

My first thought when I heard "external drive" was that you might be able to expand the size without having to hack the receiver. Too simplistic a thought (wouldn't be the first time )?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> My first thought when I heard "external drive" was that you might be able to expand the size without having to hack the receiver. Too simplistic a thought (wouldn't be the first time )?


Interal or external, you cannot expand the drive when the space available is hard coded in the software. Which is the current situation with the R15. You can throw a 250Gb drive in it and format that drive to a 250GB partition. But only 100Gb is available for recordings.


----------



## mbuser (Jul 6, 2006)

Has there been any mention of the fragmentation problems of the HR10 being resolved in the HR20? Have never seen this mentioned anywhere, but the HR10 has obvious fragmentation issues that are only resolved by clearing everything and starting over. If defrag facilities aren't included, are there any other solutions, like maybe being able to use standard defrag software on the hard drive?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

mbuser said:


> Has there been any mention of the fragmentation problems of the HR10 being resolved in the HR20? Have never seen this mentioned anywhere, but the HR10 has obvious fragmentation issues that are only resolved by clearing everything and starting over. If defrag facilities aren't included, are there any other solutions, like maybe being able to use standard defrag software on the hard drive?


HR10 <> HR20. Completely different OS and application software. Actually, the problem you speak of on the HR10 was fixed by Tivo in the 6.x releases of software. 6.1 for the R10 and 6.2 for all other DTivo Series 2 units. HR10 is still on 3.1.5 but it is rumored that 6.x for the HR10 will be coming out at some point.

Now as far as fragmentation on the R15 and HR20 (closer to the same software) that remains to be seen. I don't think anyone here knows why R15s require re-formats or reset everything but fragmentation may have something to do with it.

To answer your question.....the HR10s fragmentation problems will NOT be found on the HR20. But the HR20 may indeed have it's own. Time will tell.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl,

Someone posted at tivo forums that it will be out on or around August 16. Have you heard anymore updates?

www tivocommunity com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=306255 (I don't have enough posts here to insert a link.)


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Now I can insert the link.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=306255


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I saw that post, and didn't want to reply to it there.

I personally feel that is EXTREMELY aggressive...

It is possible they may publicly announce the unit on August 16th...

But what I know as of today.... It is "possible", but very aggressive.


----------



## kbcrowe (May 22, 2006)

By extremely aggressive I assume you mean that would put them releasing a product before adequate testing and shipping it even with known bugs (e.g. R15). Thus risking pissing off some of their best customers...

Given their recent decisions, I'd say August 16th is a lock then.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

If August is indeed possible wouldn't install techs start hearing something about the unit and seeing some training videos by now?

I had an Ironwood tech out yesterday installing a HR10 and he said he's heard nothing about it other than Thursday he learned that the model # was the HR20. And he heard that from a customer he was doing an install for.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

There wouldn't be that much traing for the HR20... at least I wouldn't think so.

As the AT9 dish they have already been installing for a year.
And the R15 they have been installing for a year.

So except for maybe a few different settings in some menu's, the install should be nearly identical to an R15 (SAT wise) and H20 (connection to TV wise)


----------



## KCWolfPck (Jul 10, 2006)

Earl,

A couple additional questions that I didn't see in this thread:

1) This is the first time I've seen the model number HR20-700. Does this mean that it will have a 700GB hard-drive, or will it still be only 250?

2) I know the R15 doesn't have this capability, but do you know if the HR20 will have a 30 sec skip feature enabled (or hackable)? It is so frustrating trying to advance past the commercials without it!!!!


----------



## Larry G (Apr 13, 2006)

KCWolfPck said:


> Earl,
> 
> 1) This is the first time I've seen the model number HR20-700. Does this mean that it will have a 700GB hard-drive, or will it still be only 250?


I don't know how big the drive will be, but I do know that 700 is NOT the drive size it's a D* number that designates the manufacture.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

KCWolfPck said:


> Earl,
> 
> A couple additional questions that I didn't see in this thread:
> 
> ...


As for #1; as they replied... the -# signfies the maunfacture.

As for #2; Umm... the R15 has had 30 sec "slip" (very close to skip),for about two months now (since the 10B8 release)


----------



## KCWolfPck (Jul 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> As for #1; as they replied... the -# signfies the maunfacture.
> 
> As for #2; Umm... the R15 has had 30 sec "slip" (very close to skip),for about two months now (since the 10B8 release)


So can you verify that the HD will still be 250GB?

Re: #2 - I did not know that as I don't have a land based phone line hooked up to my R15 so I haven't received that update. I'll search the forums to try to find an explination of the difference between "skip" and "slip" and whether it has to be programmed, etc...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

KC:

I still can't say what size hard drive will be in the HR20-700
Hopefully in a short period of time, I will be able to give another teaser set of information.. 

For the 30s slip..
Updates for the R15 come via the SAT stream, not the phone line. And it doesn't need phone line authorizations like the DTiVos do.

So you should have the update.

To perform the 30s SLIP...
While watching a recorded program (or are inside the buffer), hit the forward advance button (the clockwise button top right of play).

It will "SLIP" at about 12x fast forward, for 30s of recorded material (takes about 1.5 seconds). You can hit the button multiple times to have it "Slip" over a longer segment of time. For most standard network commercial brakes, 5 or 6 button presses takes you over the brake.


----------



## KCWolfPck (Jul 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> KC:
> 
> I still can't say what size hard drive will be in the HR20-700
> Hopefully in a short period of time, I will be able to give another teaser set of information..
> ...


Thanks! I'll check it out when I get home.

I'm hoping that the HR20 has this "slip" feature too as the 30 sec skip would surely be my most missed feature when I trade up my HR10 to the HR20. Now I want the HR20 even more.


----------



## majikmjk (Jul 12, 2006)

From the pictures, I see there is a network port. This leads me to a couple of questions.

1. Will you be able to network multiple units together so I can record on one unit and watch it on a different unit? Will they have the option in the future that I can record on a DVR and watch it using a non-dvr receiver (i know they need to add network jack on receiver).

2. Will you be able to do updates and "phone in" thru the network instead of the phone jack?

Thanks


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

We don't have the answers to either you questions...

But... "playing the odds"

#1... probably not, at least not until the Home Media Center is released
#2... Updates come via the SAT already, and I know they are looking to use broadband connections for certain things so.... it wouldn't be too far fetched if they tried to use the phone jack to upload PPV purchases.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

I think the RJ45 port may be for the announced broadband VOD service.


----------

